# Does anyone know where to get ID sub parts?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I have an IDQ10v3 with one bad coil. I read these can be fixed with drop in part. Anyone know where to get other than ID?


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Woofersetc will probably have it.


----------

